# wifi connected and recognised but no internet connection



## kg11sgbg (Aug 20, 2017)

I am running Deepin-15.4.1(x86_64) OS alongside Windows 10 (64-bit) OS into my* DELL Inspiron 14 5447* Laptop.


Problem/Issue:--->
The Deepin OS is running awesome,except for 1 issue which is really frustrating.
When I connect the Laptop to an ethernet cable,internet has no issues,no problems in connection.

*But when I connect the Laptop through wifi,then the SSID is recognised,wifi connection shows O.K.,except that there is no internet connection whatsoever.*


```
root@natunkg17-PC:/home/natunkg17/Desktop# ifconfig
enp1s0: flags=-28605<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST,DYNAMIC>  mtu 1500
        inet 192.168.0.102  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.0.255
        inet6 fe80::561e:abc7:db07:5f13  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>
        ether 34:17:eb:66:01:23  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)
        RX packets 14477  bytes 15224649 (14.5 MiB)
        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0
        TX packets 11923  bytes 1924610 (1.8 MiB)
        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536
        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0
        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>
        loop  txqueuelen 1  (Local Loopback)
        RX packets 6125  bytes 544409 (531.6 KiB)
        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0
        TX packets 6125  bytes 544409 (531.6 KiB)
        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

wlp2s0: flags=-28605<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST,DYNAMIC>  mtu 1500
        inet 192.168.0.101  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.0.255
        inet6 fe80::323a:64ff:fe89:4e96  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>
        ether 30:3a:64:89:4e:96  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)
        RX packets 366  bytes 46599 (45.5 KiB)
        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0
        TX packets 379  bytes 73513 (71.7 KiB)
        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

root@natunkg17-PC:/home/natunkg17/Desktop#
```

*wlp2s0 *is the wifi module of the Laptop,which is Intel AC-3160

And when I try to open pages in Google Chrome(using wifi connection),then these error messages are shown,



```
There is no Internet connection

Try:
Checking the network cables, modem, and router
Reconnecting to Wi-Fi
DNS_PROBE_FINISHED_NO_INTERNET
```

Please ,Help me Friends.

@whitestar_999 ,  PLEASE SAVE ME!!!!!


----------



## meetdilip (Aug 20, 2017)

Did you try with another SSID ? A mobile hotspot, maybe.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 21, 2017)

Not much experience with linux,have you tried the latest drivers for intel ac-3160 from official deepin website/forum.Unlike windows,various inux versions differ from each other when it comes to hardware/driver support.


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 21, 2017)

kg11sgbg said:


> I am running Deepin-15.4.1(x86_64) OS alongside Windows 10 (64-bit) OS into my* DELL Inspiron 14 5447* Laptop.
> 
> 
> Problem/Issue:--->
> ...


I need more details about this network adaptor to see what's going wrong. Can you share more information on wlan adaptor? 

Run the telnet, ping, traceroute, nslookup via terminal instead of web browser to isolate the issue from application layer. I don't rely on applications, tbh. 

Also post details of "netstat -r"  (routing table)     , "iwconfig" (run a show all... I don't remember the exact attributes but something should dump the wlan info). 
Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 21, 2017)

meetdilip said:


> Did you try with another SSID ? A mobile hotspot, maybe.


Yeah, tried with my JioFi2 device(with Jio sim), but in vain. Whereas my Desktop-PC (other one)  and Tablets are connecting to WiFi at ease. 
The Windows-10 of my laptop connects to Internet through WiFi as well as with Ethernet cable.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 21, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> Not much experience with linux,have you tried the latest drivers for intel ac-3160 from official deepin website/forum.Unlike windows,various inux versions differ from each other when it comes to hardware/driver support.


Actually, Deepin is based on Debian system, and support of all *. deb packages. . Drivers are well installed onto the OS itself. I even did an update to the whole OS, after installation.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 21, 2017)

Hrishi said:


> I need more details about this network adaptor to see what's going wrong. Can you share more information on wlan adaptor?
> 
> Run the telnet, ping, traceroute, nslookup via terminal instead of web browser to isolate the issue from application layer. I don't rely on applications, tbh.
> 
> ...


Thanks, @Hrishi, for the advice.  I shall definitely post all the above parameters regarding router, which I shall post after returning home from office this evening. Presently writing these comments from my S109  tab by CARBAYSTAR.


----------



## meetdilip (Aug 21, 2017)

I could only think of a driver issue.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 21, 2017)

meetdilip said:


> I could only think of a driver issue.


May be.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 21, 2017)

Well here it is @Hrishi ,as per your requirements :--->( *Running in wifi mode only,ethernet cable detached*)


```
root@natunkg17-PC:/home/natunkg17/Desktop# telnet www.google.com
telnet: could not resolve www.google.com/telnet: Name or service not known
```


```
root@natunkg17-PC:/home/natunkg17/Desktop# ping www.google.com
ping: www.google.com: Name or service not known
```


```
root@natunkg17-PC:/home/natunkg17/Desktop# traceroute -4i wlp2s0 www.google.com  /** Don't know whether correct command !!**/
www.google.com: Name or service not known
Cannot handle "host" cmdline arg `www.google.com' on position 1 (argc 3)
```


```
root@natunkg17-PC:/home/natunkg17/Desktop# netstat -r
Kernel IP routing table
Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags   MSS Window  irtt Iface
192.168.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U         0 0          0 wlp2s0
```


```
root@natunkg17-PC:/home/natunkg17/Desktop# iwconfig
enp1s0    no wireless extensions.

lo        no wireless extensions.

wlp2s0    IEEE 802.11  ESSID:"The_GUHA'S" 
          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.437 GHz  Access Point: 64:70:02:55:85:0E   
          Bit Rate=72.2 Mb/s   Tx-Power=22 dBm   
          Retry short limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
          Encryption key:off
          Power Management:off
          Link Quality=61/70  Signal level=-49 dBm 
          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:150   Missed beacon:0

root@natunkg17-PC:/home/natunkg17/Desktop#
```


I am utterly Helpless!!!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 21, 2017)

Just for testing but could you try after changing your ssid name to something simple like ABCD123.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 21, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> Just for testing but could you try after changing your ssid name to something simple like ABCD123.


Thank You,Friend, @whitestar_999  about the concern and helping hand you are providing.
Thanks to @Hrishi  and also to Friend @meetdilip for your suggestions.

THE PROBLEM SEEMS TO HAVE BEEN RESOLVED.


Though it is an intuition and also some luck,which I reckon with.

What I did,is to ,uninstall the *bcmwl-kernel-source package* (Broadcom 802.11 Linux STA wireless driver source).
Also no sort of *broadcom-sta-package* or *broadcom-* *related packages were installed into the Deepin Linux was verified.
I also added some small packages relating to wireless section of Deepin Linux (ALL THROUGH SYNAPTIC-PACKAGE-MANAGER),and rebooted .

Lo!!! it is working now.

*The full comment in this particular segment of this section is written by through  the DELL Inspiron 14 5447 Laptop,chrome browser,Deepin Linux and ONLY WiFi connection. *

Thanks to all.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 21, 2017)

Good to know you solved it.Just to clarify,the issue was because of conflict between certain driver packages on deepin os,correct?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 22, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> Good to know you solved it.Just to clarify,the issue was because of conflict between certain driver packages on deepin os,correct?


Yes,you are correct.


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 22, 2017)

it definitely looked like a driver issue,...although the routing table seemed a bit odd to me. 
Usually the _netstat -r_ should show the default route/last resort gateway but in your case, it was only showing for one specific local sub net...and that's all...but nevertheless, good to see it being resolved.


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 22, 2017)

just for my curiousity, can you post the result of the kernel routing table again after it's working ?
It seems a bit odd how the default gateway is 0.0.0.0 instead of 192.168.0.* . Usually it's the other way around.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 22, 2017)

Hrishi said:


> just for my curiousity, can you post the result of the kernel routing table again after it's working ?
> It seems a bit odd how the default gateway is 0.0.0.0 instead of 192.168.0.* . Usually it's the other way around.


Shall definitely  post to you my friend, @Hrishi. 
Actually what you see the output for " netstat -r " is, when,  there was no internet connection through WiFi. 
But there must be values other than 0.0.0.0 as shown under  default gateway. 
Shall post after returning home from office.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 22, 2017)

@Hrishi , now with the wifi connection on and connected, I ,present again the output:--->

```
root@natunkg17-PC:/home/natunkg17/Desktop# netstat -r
Kernel IP routing table
Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags   MSS Window  irtt Iface
default         gateway         0.0.0.0         UG        0 0          0 wlp2s0
192.168.10.0    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U         0 0          0 wlp2s0
```
Strange!!!!!!!! The gateway is still showing 0.0.0.0!!!!!!!!!!!????????????


```
root@natunkg17-PC:/home/natunkg17/Desktop# iwconfig
enp1s0    no wireless extensions.

wlp2s0    IEEE 802.11  ESSID:"COMFAST-EXTENDER2"
          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.437 GHz  Access Point: 40:A5:EF:23:D6:4C  
          Bit Rate=72.2 Mb/s   Tx-Power=22 dBm  
          Retry short limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
          Encryption key:off
          Power Management:off                                                                                          
          Link Quality=61/70  Signal level=-49 dBm                                                                      
          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0                                                      
          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:14   Missed beacon:0                                                      
                                                                                                                         
lo        no wireless extensions.                                                                                        
                                                                                                                         
root@natunkg17-PC:/home/natunkg17/Desktop#
```

Trust me, I am ONLY with the O.K. connected WiFi network.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 22, 2017)

> ESSID:"COMFAST-EXTENDER2"


Are you using some extender besides the main wifi router?Maybe linux treats network from extender differently than network without extender.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 22, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> Are you using some extender besides the main wifi router?Maybe linux treats network from extender differently than network without extender.


Yes,but this setup has no problems in connecting Linux Mint-18.*  or Fedora-26.
Even openSUSE-42.3(Leap) showed no problem or issues in connecting.
But this Deepin Linux is having issues!!!

Actually,I try with different Linux OS flavors onto my Dell Laptop as well as on my PC-Desktops.
But I have to uninstall(delete this Deepin OS) the OS as it seems to be unstable for me.


----------



## meetdilip (Aug 22, 2017)

Ubuntu is the best amongst Linux for a home user. Mainly because it is dead popular and has support for a lot of drivers. Nowadays, beats even Windows on that part.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 22, 2017)

Agreed whole heartedly,but in this case(Deepin Linux) may be drivers are messed up,due to my  over enthusiasing downloading of varios packages or also might be for system upgrade(Kernel upgrade of Deepin Linux).


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 23, 2017)

actually if you compare both the outputs closely, you'll see that one doesn't have "default" set. It just has a route entry for 192.168.0.0 , while in the other one where it's working....there is a destination default(0.0.0.0) , pointing towards your gateway(which should be 192.168.10.0 ? ). The route entry in both cases are different.



kg11sgbg said:


> @Hrishi , now with the wifi connection on and connected, I ,present again the output:--->
> 
> ```
> root@natunkg17-PC:/home/natunkg17/Desktop# netstat -r
> ...


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 23, 2017)

But,@Hrishi ,I had to uninstall the Deepin Linux,and am now for CentOS-7.
That was because,the wifi connection in Deepin Linux was getting disconnected intermittently.
AND I HAD TO REBOOT THE DEEPIN OS TO ENABLE WIFI TO WORK.

To everbody out there, since Deepin Linux is based on China, I am very,very sceptical about it.
In fact while I was restoring my Windows 10 in the Laptop,with deleting GRUB and under the UEFI mode,I found 2 directories/Folders,which were installed under UEFI . This type of folders were never found in case with other linux distros.
One was some boot file folder(OTHER THAN THE WINDOWS DEFAULT BOOT FILE) and another peculiar folder with some project mentioned on it.
I DELETED BOTH OF THEM,ALONG WITH THE GRUB.
Now succesfully booting onto windows.


----------

